# Tool tote and step stool combo, and more.



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Again, not looking for anything even remotely resembling this, but looked like something I could possibly make sometime in the future, so saved the picture - no plans for it. But I seldom save plans anyway, usually just pictures for inspiraton, even if there are plans, because the picture is enough to work from, and I change it to make it something different anyway. As a bonus, I will toss in some of the photos I have saved for inspiration, to be inspiration to some of you. Not the CNC guys, they are mean.
:grin:


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Wow, some of those are wonderful. I particularly interesting are the items that fit over the arm of a chair. For those of us who use laptops, drink hot beverages all at our chairs or sofas, it would be great. Lots of good projects there.


----------



## CharlesWebster (Nov 24, 2015)

I think the Tool Tote & Step is pretty useless, you can't use the step with the tools in it, so you have to take them out, turn it over stand on it, turn it over and put the tools back. A bucket full of tools and a folding step are more practical.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

DesertRatTom said:


> Wow, some of those are wonderful. I particularly interesting are the items that fit over the arm of a chair. For those of us who use laptops, drink hot beverages all at our chairs or sofas, it would be great. Lots of good projects there.


I've got a real neat desk type thingie picture stuck somewhere, but right now can't find it. It is for an easy chair, or couch, straddles you, with legs, can use it for writing, laptop, whatever. May have one or two for in bed too. If I can find the chair/couch desk, I'll post it later. And it is not a laptop desk. I do a lot of searching for inspiration for various projects, and run across a lot of neat stuff, very often not even close to what I am actually looking for. So I think all of these are probably fallout from some of my research.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

CharlesWebster said:


> I think the Tool Tote & Step is pretty useless, you can't use the step with the tools in it, so you have to take them out, turn it over stand on it, turn it over and put the tools back. A bucket full of tools and a folding step are more practical.


Of course. But a surprising amount of people think a tool tote is the thing to have.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I had a tote like that for years, but it had a bottom shelf to hold the tools and one end of the top was V notched to hold a door vertical to install the hinges and beveling the door edge. Then standing on to trim out the door opening.
Herb


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Haven't found the couch desk yet, found some others, just not the one I really like. But, did run across some tool inspiration. Most of them I wouldn't want, but kept to pass them along. Might as well start now. Pretty sure all of these were fallout from research on other subjects.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

All of them appealing, Theo. I especially like the outlet and switch plates.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Interesting stuff, Theo. I might have to try the cam stop in your inspirations.


----------



## CharlesWebster (Nov 24, 2015)

JOAT said:


> Of course. But a surprising amount of people think a tool tote is the thing to have.


I guess that since I don't work in the field, I've never found a need for a tote!


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

CharlesWebster said:


> I guess that since I don't work in the field, I've never found a need for a tote!


The tote seems like a novel idea, but not really practical for field use. Around the house, it might be pretty handy when you only have a couple of tools. But regardless, the tools have to be removed in order to use the stool. I wind up with a couple of plastic buckets and a tote I got at the big blue box store...and a two step stool. And wouldn't you know it, the very tool you need is always at the bottom of the bucket under the drill drivers, pry bar and everything else. :frown:

I like that side arm for the chair...the one pictured with the phone and glass of wine. My son-in-law found one at Bed, Bath & Beyond (I think it was) that works in similar fashion. It also slides under the chair. I slid it under the chair from in front so I would have a "TV tray" for lunch while watching the college football game.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

My thoughts on the tool tote are, it would be just about a must have. For someone living in an apartment, or somewhere, there is no space to have tools. And for few tools, maybe hammer, few screwdrivers, etc. Or, even for someone with space for tools, but who needs only a couple of tools for a specific job, along with maybe screws and/or nails, perhaps paint for touch-up work. Other than that, I would say it is just personal choice, some people like them, some people don't. I actually have a tote in my shop, I didn't make it tho. It is compartmentalized, and I use it for holding my soldering propane tanks and soldering supplies. For that it is great. 

I'll be posting other find pretty soon.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

And I thought I was the only one with a folder where I'd copied photos of future "projects". I have a couple different versions of #7, the zig-zag corner shelf unit, one with actual dimensions. I think the two shelf units below would make interesting projects, although something to check with the boss first to make sure that it was something that she wanted too. Have been very intrigued with this wall hanging, not so much in the pallet wood construction though. I have looked at the cedar fence pickets that Lowes sells, some of them have nice grain that would show up well with a clear finish. Knowing the overall dimensions, I've gone as far as to blow up the photo on my screen and try to figure out the approximate width and length of the various strips.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Tom said...


> I have looked at the cedar fence pickets that Lowes sells, some of them have nice grain that would show up well with a clear finish.


Sometimes they are wet. Not from any chemical, just damp from shipping, storing outside, etc. But they do have some good uses. Western Red Cedar, I believe.

I ran them through the planer to remove the roughness. They have held up well. No finish, just natural finish. I think one of the guys did coat his with Varathane.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

tomp913 said:


> Have been very intrigued with this wall hanging, not so much in the pallet wood construction though. I have looked at the cedar fence pickets that Lowes sells, some of them have nice grain that would show up well with a clear finish. Knowing the overall dimensions, I've gone as far as to blow up the photo on my screen and try to figure out the approximate width and length of the various strips.


That pallet wood wall hanging would be an easy project. Just figure out what *your *dimensions need to be when hanging on your wall and go from there. Say it is 36Wx24H. The boards appear to be some variation of 3 1/2 inch as the widest. Maybe 1 1/2-2 inches for the narrow ones and about 2 3/4 to 3 inches for the intermediate.

Time to break out the Sketchup, or paper and pencil.:grin:


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

@tomp913 - Here ya go. Fairly close. Adjust as you see fit.

Sketchup model attached.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

@MT Stringer

Thanks Mike, that's pretty close. The actual height as manufactured, according to the write-up, is 18". The quick and easy way was just to blow up the picture and scale it off the screen - I got, starting from the top
2-3/8, 3-1/2, 1-1/2, 3-1/4, 1-1/2, 3-1/2, 2-3/8, with the width of the cross being 7".

And yes, the pickets are Western Red Cedar, but I thought they were smooth and not rough sawn - but it's been a while since I looked at them. I actually think the piece looks a little better "rustic", so not sure where I would run the boards thru the planer if they were RS or just rough sand them to remove any obvious splinters. I've found that this time of the year is a good time to pick up something like that at Lowes because they've probably been sitting there drying out since the weather turned cold (found out the same thing when I was buying the treated landscape timers to make the solar light stands) so now is probably a good time to pick up the material (not like I haven't got enough projects going at the moment now). On top of which, I made the mistake of showing my DIL the photo of the wine rack below - to be made from the same cedar boards, but as a "stand-up" rather than a wall hanger..


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I attached the Sketchup file if you (or anyone else) want to play with it.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

tomp913 said:


> And I thought I was the only one with a folder where I'd copied photos of future "projects".
> Knowing the overall dimensions, I've gone as far as to blow up the photo on my screen and try to figure out the approximate width and length of the various strips.


Haha. I win. Have a Tool Inspiration folder, where I put tool pictures. It has a folder in it, on a specialized tool Then there is my Woodwork Inspiration folder, where I put inspiring pictures. And that folder has 17 folders on specific types of woodwork (boats, chests, beds, Tikis, etc., etc..), and folders of my previous my builds, fonts, my cane handle designs, and so on. And anything I want to make, I just figure out what dimensions I want it to be and go from there. When I do an image search on anything, I just save any picture that draws my attention, I don't care what it is. Then later I go thru everything and discard all that are obviously what I do not want. Then when I am actually ready to start on whatever, I go thru the pictures of it several times, each time discarding more photos, until I get down to maybe 6-10 pictures. Then I study those, see what feature I can use from each, sketch, modify, modify, modify, until I come up with a design I like, figure out dimensions, and good to go. Some of the stuff I can make from the rough sketch, other times I draw out a finished design. 

During my searches, as I said, I find a LOT of stuff. Some is of interest to me, some I figure someone else will be interested, so save to post every once in awhile - then I discard the ones I am not interested in, and save the few that I am interested in. I have several hundred Tiki photos saved just now, they will eventually evolve down to maybe 6, and those I will keep until I figure out how to load chunks of tree trunks in to my truck without destroying my back, then make a few more.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Might as well add a few more. Oh yes, saved a lot more outlet covers, they seemed to go over well, so will start with some of those.

I've got more saved, but really don't find them very appealing. I'll save about 2-3 or so, for inspiration, and just discard the rest probably, possibly post a few more. I'll see.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Aargh. Now I have to back and discard most of these, and most of the others I posted. I'll post some more later. When you all get tired of me posting these, just let me know.


----------

